# Business Rates For Valeting Centre



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

hi all, just wanting a rough gestimate for electric and water rates on a valeting centre. We currently have a couple of workshops that are not being used and are looking to convert one into an express valeting bay.

It is right in the middle of the town centre so it may well be worth doing once I can work out what it is going to cost us in terms of water, electric and how much it will cost to hire a professional valeter to be on site. Our business rates through the council are sorted, I just need industry specific (valeting) prices on what it costs you in water and electric rates per month/year/quarter.

If you could help, that'd be great. Electric company that used to have the contract here were all to happy to do an estimated rate lol with it in their favour by 1,000,000% 

Once I have this, I can then do the maths and see what we get 

Cheers!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Nobody runs a valet centre on here???


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

There must be someone who can give you a rough guide?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe professionals in the area don't want to come on and help out someone set up competition to them!?!? 

any other info from other areas won't really help... but as a rule of thumb, rates are about 40% of the rent...

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Stiff Competition in Ipswich there are quite a few in the Town center already, one of the major ones being in the Buttermarket shopping center carpark so people can get the car valeted while they are shopping, to I might add what appears to be a pretty high standard from what I have seen.

Are you going to be cheaper that the £3 or £5 washes? as at times like this I cant see people paying loads for a service thats already provided cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

There is loads in ipswich me and my partner looked in to it when we lived there it was not worth it so we ditched it.


----------

